# Substrate too wet



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

I recently set up a new vivarium for my x3 tinctorius ‘oyapock’.

I purchased the tank from a reputable dart frog specialist here in the UK.

The tank came with a ready-fitted false bottom. This consists of a piece of glass which slopes downward toward the front of the tank where there is a trough to collect the excess water and a 20mm hole to drain the water away.

I was told that I don’t need to use egg-crate or hydroleca because my tank already came fitted with a false bottom.

However, the substrate is constantly wet and will not dry out!

My substrate consists of fine orchid bark, coarse orchid bark and tree fern fibre. I also use a product called Dendrosoil which is a ‘living soil’ seeded with isopods (not sure if you have this in the US). So far as I know my substrate contains no coir/coco soil whatsoever. The substrate layer is only 1 - 2 inches deep.

I’ve been misting once p/week in order to keep the humidity up. I’ve also been using a fogger for the same purpose.

I have not been directly watering any plants.

Also, this vivarium is placed on the second shelf and has another tank beneath it. The tank underneath gives off a considerable amount of heat. This effectively warms the tank from below. I thought this would help moisture in the substrate to evaporate… unfortunately not!

Does anybody have any advice for me; why the substrate is not drying, recommendations to help the substrate dry out etc.?

I really want to solve the problem ASAP because my plants are beginning to deteriorate.

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I'm not sure I totally understand the setup, but if it slopes to a drain maybe it wouldn't hurt to run a layer of leca or something underneath. Maybe your substrate just provides too much resistance for the water.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also do not totally understand - and perhaps a pic might help us. But surely you have a european viv, with the bottom inclined glass and drain hole, so you should not have problems with drainage. 
Mist once per week it seems to me very little, and yet you say you have wet soil. I think you have some problems with ventilation. A fan would help. 
But really I have never heard of european Vivs with this problem - especially with misting once a week.
And then, what does it mean: "I have not been directly watering any plants"? I direct the nozzles to the plants.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve never watered a plant in a viv ever and your soil should never dry out.
If the water in your false bottom is touching the substrate it will always be soggy..which isn`t good.
Also, are your plants suitable for wet substrate?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think, John, he has a classic European glass terrarium for Dendrobatidae. The inclined bottom glass (I do not know how to say good in English, so I put a picture) should allow to the water to flow in the front, where there is a drain hole. 
It sounds strange to me that even misting once a week the substrate is always wet.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

rigel10 said:


> I think, John, he has a classic European glass terrarium for Dendrobatidae. The inclined bottom glass (I do not know how to say good in English, so I put a picture) should allow to the water to flow in the front, where there is a drain hole.
> It sounds strange to me that even misting once a week the substrate is always wet.



Thanks for posting the picture. That is exactly the kind of vivarium I have.

The water in the front trough is below the soil line. Here is a picture:










Therefore, excess water should be draining to fill the front trough.

I've used a piece of wood to hold the substrate back. There is a gap underneath the wood to allow for drainage.










I'm misting once p/week by hand. I don't use an automated misting system.

When I said "I don't water any plants directly" what I meant was that I don't pour water onto any plants, using a jug etc. All I do is mist the tank.

The humidity reading is currently 38% and I'm certain my digital hygrometer is reading correctly.

Some of the plants:

Ficus pumila - healthy
Selaginella Uncinata - healthy
Vriesea Hieroglyphica - unhealthy
Nepenthes Alata - healthy
Ficus Quercifolia - unhealthy
Peperomia Prostrata - almost all rotted away
Pilea Depressa - almost all rotted away
Asplenium Nidus - healthy
Anthurium Scandens(?) - OK

It seems like the plants which dislike constantly wet conditions are the ones which are rapidly deteriorating.

I had x3 computer fans running in order to dry out the substrate, but all they seemed to do was lower the humidity and little else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Standby Diver (Mar 9, 2014)

Sounds like the soil just doesn't drain well. What are the ratio of the soil mixture? 
Have you considered more coarse orchid bark or something else that promotes drainage like vermiculite?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

It's strange that the humidity is so low and the soil is so wet I've never used that type of viv unfortunately, but it still sounds like a drainage layer or coarser substrate as a bottom layer would help gravity do it's job, then use your intended substrate on top. Think if you mist enough to keep it humid enough for frogs, that stuff will be saturated. I'm eager to hear the solution


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like there is just not enough drainage in the soil mix. Mix in larger particles. Also, if you're worried about the plants and it's not too much hassle, plant them each in their own pot and plant the pots in the substrate. That way you control the moisture level for each plants.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out.

I think I've found the solution:

I removed all plants and substrate. I built up the land area using large pieces of orchid bark (the type used for reptiles). I then put my soil mix on top of the orchid bark pieces and replanted my tank.

It's only been planted for a few days but I've already noticed an improvement in the health of my plants, as well as new growth.

I'm now misting 2/3 times daily so the humidity is constantly 80% or more.

Here is a picture of my setup:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

looks like its too wet


----------

